# cannon 2/20



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2011)

Bombproof. Bumps on rocket and zoomer lifline decent. All in all,  more fun then I expected. Off to the pool/bar


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 20, 2011)

2knees said:


> Bombproof. Bumps on rocket and zoomer lifline decent. All in all,  more fun then I expected. Off to the pool/bar



Good report.  For real.  That actually completely summed it up today.  

I have a mid-week Cannon pass.  I RUN from the holidays.  But today I had some friends around so I bought a ticket and went and dreaded it.  Conditions were the WORST of the season.  But actually my experience was just like yours.  Lots of sun.  Crowds were manageable.  Fun was had.  Beers were cold.  Not a bad day.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 20, 2011)

Almost ended up there with you guys...

Drove on by and went to Burke... TR coming.

-w


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> Bombproof. Bumps on rocket and zoomer lifline decent. All in all,  more fun then I expected. Off to the pool/bar



Glad you enjoyed the day. My Home Hill for several years.:beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2011)

You'll have to get back up there when its fully open in good conditions. Glad to here bumps on Rocket and Zoomer Lift were decent. Better than I expected given the thaw/freeze.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Glad to here bumps on Rocket and Zoomer Lift were decent. Better than I expected given the thaw/freeze.



No doubt.  After that change in temperature any softness would be a bonus.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2011)

to be fair, i skied over at tuckerbrook with my kids for at least 3 of the 6 hours i was there.  that place is PERFECT for little kids.  they were diggin the two terrain parks over there.  from now on, we'll go there with the kids instead of loon.  

what i did ski groomer wise was nasty in my opinion but others may have another opinion.  cant believe i've been skiing as long as i have and never skied there before.  that place is BIG and steep.  no doubt i'll be back when conditions improve.

the cannon mtn ale they serve in the bar is reason enough alone to go back.  too bad they dont sell it anywhere else apparently.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

If I had to guess, that Cannon Mountain Ale is just a regional micro that made a tap handle for Cannon.  At least that's been the case with many bars I've worked at at ski areas.  Never seen a true 'custom' beer made just for a mountain.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> If I had to guess, that Cannon Mountain Ale is just a regional micro that made a tap handle for Cannon.  At least that's been the case with many bars I've worked at at ski areas.  Never seen a true 'custom' beer made just for a mountain.




i asked the bartender and he said Pemigewasset (sp) makes a similar one under a different name but that exact ale isnt sold to any retailers.  maybe he was mistaken.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2011)

I bet local barman Johnskismore would know


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 21, 2011)

I have always wondered if its related to Italian Oasis in Littleton that has a Cannon Amber Ale on tap. A crying shame they don't bottle... its one of the best beers I have ever had in my life. I kinda doubt its one and the same. More likely its what DHS suggests. Kinda like Long Trail does with Single Chair Ale and Tram Ale for MRG and Jay respectively. I think its just the regular LT Ale with a fancy handle on the tap. I wouldn't be surprised if Woodstock Inn makes the Cannon Ale. Could be anyone though, hard to tell.


----------



## iSki (Feb 21, 2011)

Woodstock station had a promo last night in the Cannon pub with free pint glasses etc if u were drinking one of their brew Cannon Ale being one them.  The conditions have improved day by day since Saturday ice fest. Most of the glades were open today and skied nicely. Mittersil was still officially closed and I didn't bother to hike over the saddle. Whiskey town had nice soft powder n was good for  a few runs.


----------



## polski (Feb 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> If I had to guess, that Cannon Mountain Ale is just a regional micro that made a tap handle for Cannon.  At least that's been the case with many bars I've worked at at ski areas.  Never seen a true 'custom' beer made just for a mountain.


Cannon Ale is brewed by Woodstock Inn Brewery.

edit: didn't see the previous post before I posted mine ...


----------

